# The Huebner Toledo Breweries Co.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

Tooled crown top Huebner from Toledo Ohio. Pure and without drugs or poison. Double stamped 236 on the base.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm surprised by the condition it's in. Great bottle!


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Tooled crown top Huebner from Toledo Ohio. Pure and without drugs or poison. Double stamped 236 on the base.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> View attachment 208814View attachment 208815View attachment 208816View attachment 208817View attachment 208818View attachment 208819


Check.this out my friend...yours is much nicer and it looks older but...


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 18, 2020)

I picked up the blob top a few months back, I see quite a few of the tooled top embossed ones in my area.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks like an awesome find dewy. I love the embossing. Ruby that is an early Huebner blob I did not even know existed. Amazing! Learn something new every day on this site. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

